# ¿compuertas logicas con buffer?



## Tino (Sep 7, 2006)

He oido hablar sobre compuertas logicas con buffer, he buscado información pero me he perdido bastante, ¿que es esto de buffer?

Saldos.


----------



## maunix (Sep 7, 2006)

Tino dijo:
			
		

> He oido hablar sobre compuertas logicas con buffer, he buscado información pero me he perdido bastante, ¿que es esto de buffer?
> 
> Saldos.



En una compuerta lógica, un buffer sería algo que amplifique la corriente.  

Es decir podrias entrar con niveles de corriente CMOS , en microamperes y salir con niveles de corriente TTL de miliamperes.

Saludos


----------



## Zerver2008 (Ene 24, 2009)

Lo que escribe maunix es cierto, en mi caso en algunas ocaciones me encuentro con circuitos de compuertas demasiado grande (habiendo perdidas de voltaje) ejemplo: mi tensión inical es 18voltios Directa con circuitos demasiados grande pierrdo voltaje en la salida inserto un Buffer y esto me levanta un determinado voltaje en la salida, espero que te haya ayudado en algo.


----------

